# aw price increases again



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

the new prices for the silver screen thunderjet cars with kristine lighted cars are up to 27.99 on there web site for preorders. holy crap batman. i can only imagine what my prices are going to be.

have a look for your selves: http://www.autoworldstore.com/product_p/sc305charger.htm


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> the new prices for the silver screen thunderjet cars with kristine lighted cars are up to 27.99 on there web site for preorders. holy crap batman. i can only imagine what my prices are going to be.
> 
> have a look for your selves: http://www.autoworldstore.com/product_p/sc305charger.htm


I'm "IN" for 1 "Christine"...but that's it @ these $$$.....:drunk:
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 66Galaxie500 (Jun 18, 2004)

Nowhere in the Auto World description does it say that these are lighted ('Flamethrower") cars. Are they lighted?


----------



## 66Galaxie500 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Answered my own question*

I just read pshoe64's review in the "Box stock and collecting" forum. Only Christine is lighted.

But that is a high price.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I'll stick to my AFX cars, sorry.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

What the heck!!! These have almost doubled, in just two years. With gas prices almost half of what they where, shipping should not be the issue. Are the wages in China going up that fast? Sure cuts into my buying power. Are they trying to keep up with Racemaster's prices?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*embezzelled*



hefer said:


> What the heck!!! These have almost doubled, in just two years. With gas prices almost half of what they where, shipping should not be the issue. Are the wages in China going up that fast? Sure cuts into my buying power. Are they trying to keep up with Racemaster's prices?


their PayPal accountant specialist embezzelled in the neighborhood of $300K
might they be trying to make that up?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

at those prices, Christine is the only one I'll be getting


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

Ill wait a couple years after someone has played the heck out of the chaasis..does not know how to rebuild it and just wants to get rid of it for pennies to the dollar...


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

i was told that since racemasters raised there prices why shouldnt aw, but i do agree that aw product is no comparison to racemaster ( tomy ) product. this just isnt sitting well with alot of people.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

The Christine car does look nice, as do the Charger and Malibu (Chevelle). Except I haven't seen them close up.But I've been scoring t jets off of the bay in $20.00 range. $30.00 for these cars ? I don't thinks so. Take a look at that NOVA body too, that casting needs work. Read Bill Halls Post/thread and he called it out in the pics
Don't have new AW stuff and not likely I will. I'm sticking with the t-jets and vintage A/FX


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

This news is discouraging. That price definitely exceeds my pain threshold for cars based on 60's era technology.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I really hope that Dash gets back into the painted,finished body business...Soon!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*agreed*



TUFFONE said:


> I really hope that Dash gets back into the painted,finished body business...Soon!


what he said


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> i was told that since racemasters raised there prices why shouldnt aw, but i do agree that aw product is no comparison to racemaster ( tomy ) product. this just isnt sitting well with alot of people.


With AW "Whacking" it ($$$) to Their dealer/Distributers.....
AND Customers.....
soon, they'll be wondering "WHY" No-One will be carrying Their stuff...
too bad 

NOT U'r Fault Richard 

still "IN" for 1-Christine, if your getting any..:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

TUFFONE said:


> I really hope that Dash gets back into the painted,finished body business...Soon!


In order to compete on the RTR level with AW, I'll need licensing contracts. but chassis wise for the T-Dash, it's price isn't going anywhere. And we'll keep trying to improve it.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Your chassis is freakin' AWESOME Lenny!


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

lenny said:


> In order to compete on the RTR level with AW, I'll need licensing contracts. but chassis wise for the T-Dash, it's price isn't going anywhere. And we'll keep trying to improve it.


I am thinking about a line of T-Jet bodies like the ones you used to produce...Not really RTR complete cars...Chassis can always be added later on.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Don't compete past brands, ie Chevy, Ford, KIA. Make good looking correct bodies molded in colors that I can buy decals and make my own AFX Grumpy's Toy VEGA , and Zippo Skyline GT-R. That's when I 'll start buying cars without them being AFX branded.


Ya want younger players in slotcars....make what under 40 under 30 are into....HotHatches.
Make something new to slotcars like 5 modern compact hatchbacks. Ford Focus ST, KIA Forte5 SX, Hyundai Elantra GT, Vauxhall Cruze 5dr......I'm sure someone can think of another compact hatchback like a Monza Speed 3.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

lenny said:


> In order to compete on the RTR level with AW, I'll need licensing contracts. but chassis wise for the T-Dash, it's price isn't going anywhere. And we'll keep trying to improve it.


 Beautiful Cobra, ahem, Koopa bodies. I hope Dash keeps making them! Would love to see a C7R Corvette, er, "Shark" that fits on an AFX or Mega G type chassis.


----------

